# Looking for Band member(s)



## Sekira (May 17, 2010)

- ) To start, I would like to say hello to all the other musicians out there! This is not my first time to the forum, but Iâ€™ve barely ever came here, so letâ€™s just go ahead and say this is my first real post. 

- ) Secondly, I am looking for band members, or anyone to work with part-time in my musical endeavors. I will link my music at the bottom of the post. I am not too bad, but I am not that great, I have made about 10 songs in my single year of musical production; I would say it is ok at best. 

- ) I started my musical project in November of last year; prior to that I have no experience playing instruments, or even with music in general. I acquired Reason 4, and since then, experimented with a few styles, trance(ish), classical, and some dark ambience. Much of what I know I have garnered from youtube tutorials, reading, referencing, and hours of playtime on the software.

- ) Now, down to business. What I am looking for is someone, who after hearing my music is as the same level, or even better. I do not like being a solo-musician, granted it is fun, but I want to be able to share and work with someone else. I feel more comfortable when I am with other creative minds, and, you cannot beat slamming your face into someone elseâ€™s just to get a muse now can you?

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3733306 (Classical)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3697061/ (Piano)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3641261/ (Dark Ambience) 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3810983/ (Trance sorta) 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3776799/ (Another trance)

- ) Note: I posted the links of different genres because I am interested in doing all four genres of music. It is required you have Reason 4, so we can exchange files, if you do not have it, then I am of no use. I do not have a keyboard, and make all the notes with my mouse, which is not to bad, but not quiet as fun. Message me on FA if you are interested, comment here and what have you.


----------



## BlackGnosis (May 18, 2010)

lawl, why not export the files as General midi?

*edit*
now that I think of it, how can there be similar and dissimilar "levels" of a musician?
If one is afraid of some one having a "lesser" skill then aren't they over looking that person entirely? We live in a day where the live playing skill of a musician is null enough to allow a creative and imaginative musician to make up for that. I can garentee a majority of modern day dance musicians prolly couldn't recreate their music in real time, relying on equipment to aid them, which in all honesty isn't a bad thing as it shows human ingenuity can prevail and aid us once again. even live performing musicians use real interfaces but dont have it hooked up to anything [cough cough DAFT PUNK] sure they look busy doing what ever, but its not affecting anything.... then you get the pawful of musicians who are playing what they can play with stuff they cant. [any glitch style musicina can abide with me on that one] so with this lengthy bit I digress in my thoughts on how anyone can truely gauge the skills of another musician and assume that will be or not be benefit to their creation of music? 

I'm not showing interest, I just ask lots of questions.


----------

